# gmtracking.com - how long did your Chevy Cruze order take?



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

Since placing my order I've been comparing the timeline of my order aginst that of transcripts of other orders to try and see how I stack up in the ordering, production and delivery process. My primary question is that I've been in status 3300 now for 12 days, naturally im anxious to get my new car but also if I take delivery before the end of this month I can get $1000 off for the loyalty discont cash program before it expires. So as of now here is my transcript below, feel free to post yours if you so choose to do so and if anyone has any words of wisdom on how long it takes to progress than please speak up. also, at what stage do you get assigned a VIN?

*Cruze LTZ RS=
*
*12/27/2010* - (1102) Order Entered via Web
*12/27/2010* - (1100) Order Placed at Dealership Order passed GM edit tables but dealers has not received allocation to place order
*01/07/2011* - (2000) Order Accepted by GM Dealer used allocation to place order into production
*01/11/2011* - (2500) Order Preferenced Order pulled to the production system
*01/12/2011* - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
*01/19/2011* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*01/20/2011* - (3300) Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I had about 3 weeks once I hit 3300

*11/11/2010* - (1100) Order Placed at Dealership Order passed GM edit tables but dealers has not received allocation to place order
*11/11/2010* - (1102) Order Entered via Web
*11/15/2010* - (2000) Order Accepted by GM Dealer used allocation to place order into production
*11/16/2010* - (2500) Order Preferenced Order pulled to the production system
*11/16/2010* - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
*11/18/2010* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*11/20/2010* - (3300) Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle
*11/24/2010* - (3400) Order Broadcast (Internal Plant Paperwork Order Produced) Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together
*12/02/2010* - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. (Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates. No further updates available at this time.)
*12/02/2010* - (4000) Vehicle available to ship
*12/02/2010* - (4150) Invoiced (Order is invoiced to the dealer)
*12/02/2010* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor
*12/03/2010* - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor
*12/10/2010* - (4200) Shipped (Vehicle is shipped to the dealer or point of delivery)
*12/14/2010* - (6000) Delivered To Customer or dealer has completed customer paperwork
*12/14/2010* - (6010) Delivered and final paperwork assigned
*12/13/2010* - (5000) Delivered To Dealer
*12/15/2010* - (6010) Delivered and final paperwork assigned


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine took 19 days to go from 3300 to the 3800 produced code.

_01/08/2011 - (3300)_ Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle
01/24/2011 - (3400) Order Broadcast (Internal Plant Paperwork Order Produced) Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together
_01/27/2011 - (3800)_ Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. (Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates. No further updates available at this time.)
01/27/2011 - (4000) Vehicle available to ship
01/27/2011 - (4150) Invoiced (Order is invoiced to the dealer)
01/27/2011 - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor
01/28/2011 - (4200) Shipped (Vehicle is shipped to the dealer or point of delivery)


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

11/20/2010 - (1100) Order Placed at Dealership Order passed GM edit tables but dealers has not received allocation to place order
11/20/2010 - (1102) Order Entered via Web
12/20/2010 - (2000) Order Accepted by GM Dealer used allocation to place order into production
12/21/2010 - (2500) Order Preferenced Order pulled to the production system
12/21/2010 - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
01/08/2011 - (3100) Order available to sequence.
01/08/2011 - (3300) Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle
01/29/2011 - (3400) Order Broadcast (Internal Plant Paperwork Order Produced) Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together
02/01/2011 - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. (Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates. No further updates available at this time.)
02/01/2011 - (4000) Vehicle available to ship
02/01/2011 - (4150) Invoiced (Order is invoiced to the dealer)
02/01/2011 - (4B00) Your car is bayed and is waiting for transportation by Truck, Rail or transfer to vendor


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

*11/16/2010* - (1100) Order Placed at Dealership Order passed GM edit tables but dealers has not received allocation to place order
*11/16/2010* - (1102) Order Entered via Web
*12/08/2010* - (2000) Order Accepted by GM Dealer used allocation to place order into production
*12/08/2010* - (2500) Order Preferenced Order pulled to the production system
*12/08/2010* - (3000) Order accepted by production control. Parts being ordered and production process is underway.
*01/08/2011* - (3100) Order available to sequence.
*01/08/2011* - (3300) Order Scheduled for Production Order is scheduled into the plant build cycle
*01/26/2011* - (3400) Order Broadcast (Internal Plant Paperwork Order Produced) Order is sent to various build & supplier areas to bring order together
*01/31/2011* - (3800) Order produced and vehicle is being prepared for shipping. (Cadillac, GMC and Buick customers please contact your dealer or customer service for further updates. No further updates available at this time.)

I have heard unofficially that my car, a Silver Ice Metallic LT2 RS has been pulled to QA. That's why I haven't had the last three steps that Ninety8NeonACR shows.


----------



## DeLorean_Josh (Dec 6, 2010)

At what stage is a VIN assigned?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'm gonna guess it's done at the VERY beginning of the process, kinda like passing out "dog-tags" with serial numbers already assigned, the computer KNOWS all!


----------



## bigbee60 (Nov 24, 2010)

DeLorean_Josh said:


> At what stage is a VIN assigned?


You first see the VIN when your status changes to 3800, but if you are a dealer and can see the invoice you can see the VIN once the car hit's 3400 status I've been told. That may be a good question for Larry and Lisa on the tracking forums.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

*timelines*

how were you able to access the timelines?? i just ordered mine and would like to track it.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

duh......i just saw the website lol


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried to use it but I dont think it works for canadian orders. Oh well I've waited about 6 weeks and have about 2 weeks left I was told.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

sloaner said:


> I tried to use it but I dont think it works for canadian orders. Oh well I've waited about 6 weeks and have about 2 weeks left I was told.


No it doesn't work, but bug your salesman like I did, because they are able to track step by step like the US can. I got my salesman from RoyFoss dealership to give me a weekly report by e-mail. I ordered my RS on Nov 6, 2010 and received the car on March 1, 2011.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

cruzers said:


> No it doesn't work, but bug your salesman like I did, because they are able to track step by step like the US can. I got my salesman from RoyFoss dealership to give me a weekly report by e-mail. I ordered my RS on Nov 6, 2010 and received the car on March 1, 2011.


Wow thats a long wait. These last 2 months have felt like forever.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

sloaner said:


> Wow thats a long wait. These last 2 months have felt like forever.


When I purchased the car, the RS package was having some quality control issues, close to christmas shutdown, production of the cruze was a few weeks behind schedule. My build date went from Jan 3, to Jan 21, to Feb 7, which took about 3 weeks for delivery.

I wasn't in a rush at first, but when you start reading forums like this and watching youtube, the anticipation grew fast. It's all worth it in the end, I love my car.


----------

